# EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005)



## newliontheking (18. Nov 2012)

Hi,
ich habe ein Problem.
Wenn ich Minecraft starten möchte, dann schließt es sich sofort und ich bekomme .log-Dateien auf den Desktop. Hier mal ein Beispiel: 


```
#
# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x000000007169fe9b, pid=2132, tid=4276
#
# JRE version: 6.0_22-b04
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (17.1-b03 mixed mode windows-amd64 )
# Problematic frame:
# C  [aticfx64.dll+0x2fe9b]
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   [url=http://java.sun.com/webapps/bugreport/crash.jsp]HotSpot Virtual Machine Error Reporting Page[/url]
# The crash happened outside the Java Virtual Machine in native code.
# See problematic frame for where to report the bug.
#

---------------  T H R E A D  ---------------

Current thread (0x000000004bece800):  JavaThread "Minecraft main thread" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4276, stack(0x000000004fe70000,0x000000004ff70000)]

siginfo: ExceptionCode=0xc0000005, reading address 0x0000000000000170

Registers:
EAX=0x0000000000000000, EBX=0x00000000516112f0, ECX=0x0000000000000000, EDX=0x0000000000000000
ESP=0x000000004ff6e1b0, EBP=0x000000004ff6eca0, ESI=0x000000004ff6eca0, EDI=0x0000000000000000
EIP=0x000000007169fe9b, EFLAGS=0x0000000000010246

Top of Stack: (sp=0x000000004ff6e1b0)
0x000000004ff6e1b0:   000000004ff6eca0 000000004ff6eca0
0x000000004ff6e1c0:   0000000000000000 0000000000000000
0x000000004ff6e1d0:   000000004ff6e200 0000000000000960
0x000000004ff6e1e0:   000000004ff6e1e8 0000000040000140
0x000000004ff6e1f0:   000000004ff6e200 0000000000000960
0x000000004ff6e200:   0000000100020000 0000808600000001
0x000000004ff6e210:   0000004600000000 0000000000000000
0x000000004ff6e220:   0000000000000000 0000000100000000
0x000000004ff6e230:   0000000000000000 0052005c00000000
0x000000004ff6e240:   0073006900670065 005c007900720074
0x000000004ff6e250:   006800630061004d 005c0065006e0069
0x000000004ff6e260:   0074007300790053 0043005c006d0065
0x000000004ff6e270:   0065007200720075 006f00430074006e
0x000000004ff6e280:   006f00720074006e 007400650053006c
0x000000004ff6e290:   007200650053005c 0065006300690076
0x000000004ff6e2a0:   004e0049005c0073 004b004c00450054 

Instructions: (pc=0x000000007169fe9b)
0x000000007169fe8b:   83 7b 18 01 74 06 83 7b 10 01 75 0c 48 8b 4b 30
0x000000007169fe9b:   39 b9 70 01 00 00 74 15 48 8b ce e8 a5 22 00 00 


Stack: [0x000000004fe70000,0x000000004ff70000],  sp=0x000000004ff6e1b0,  free space=3f80000000000000000k
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
C  [aticfx64.dll+0x2fe9b]

Java frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code)
j  org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsPeerInfo.nChoosePixelFormat(JIILorg/lwjgl/opengl/PixelFormat;Ljava/nio/IntBuffer;ZZZZ)I+0
j  org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsPeerInfo.choosePixelFormat(JIILorg/lwjgl/opengl/PixelFormat;Ljava/nio/IntBuffer;ZZZZ)I+15
j  org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsDisplay.createWindow(Lorg/lwjgl/opengl/DisplayMode;Ljava/awt/Canvas;II)V+176
j  org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.createWindow()V+68
j  org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Lorg/lwjgl/opengl/PixelFormat;Lorg/lwjgl/opengl/Drawable;Lorg/lwjgl/opengl/ContextAttribs;)V+63
j  org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Lorg/lwjgl/opengl/PixelFormat;)V+9
j  net.minecraft.client.Minecraft.a()V+174
j  net.minecraft.client.Minecraft.run()V+6
j  java.lang.Thread.run()V+11
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub

---------------  P R O C E S S  ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
=>0x000000004bece800 JavaThread "Minecraft main thread" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4276, stack(0x000000004fe70000,0x000000004ff70000)]
  0x000000004becd800 JavaThread "Timer hack thread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2608, stack(0x000000004fd70000,0x000000004fe70000)]
  0x000000004becc000 JavaThread "Snooper Timer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2280, stack(0x000000004fc10000,0x000000004fd10000)]
  0x000000004becd000 JavaThread "Keep-Alive-Timer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1464, stack(0x000000004d970000,0x000000004da70000)]
  0x000000000021b000 JavaThread "DestroyJavaVM" [_thread_blocked, id=4396, stack(0x0000000002060000,0x0000000002160000)]
  0x000000004d243800 JavaThread "TimerQueue" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3148, stack(0x000000004cf40000,0x000000004d040000)]
  0x000000004bf26800 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-0" [_thread_blocked, id=3588, stack(0x000000004cd40000,0x000000004ce40000)]
  0x000000004bda6800 JavaThread "AWT-Shutdown" [_thread_blocked, id=3788, stack(0x000000004cbf0000,0x000000004ccf0000)]
  0x000000004bda7800 JavaThread "AWT-Windows" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5032, stack(0x000000004c730000,0x000000004c830000)]
  0x000000004bec8800 JavaThread "Java2D Disposer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4668, stack(0x000000004c530000,0x000000004c630000)]
  0x000000004b5e2800 JavaThread "Low Memory Detector" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2316, stack(0x000000004bb70000,0x000000004bc70000)]
  0x000000004b5dc800 JavaThread "CompilerThread1" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1068, stack(0x000000004ba70000,0x000000004bb70000)]
  0x000000004b5c7000 JavaThread "CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1496, stack(0x000000004b970000,0x000000004ba70000)]
  0x000000004b5c4800 JavaThread "Attach Listener" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1040, stack(0x000000004b870000,0x000000004b970000)]
  0x000000004b5bf800 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4404, stack(0x000000004b770000,0x000000004b870000)]
  0x0000000000317800 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4688, stack(0x000000004b470000,0x000000004b570000)]
  0x0000000000310800 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1272, stack(0x000000004b370000,0x000000004b470000)]

Other Threads:
  0x000000000030c800 VMThread [stack: 0x000000004b270000,0x000000004b370000] [id=3984]
  0x000000004b5f3800 WatcherThread [stack: 0x000000004bc70000,0x000000004bd70000] [id=5100]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap
 PSYoungGen      total 152896K, used 89949K [0x0000000035010000, 0x000000003fab0000, 0x000000004a560000)
  eden space 131072K, 60% used [0x0000000035010000,0x0000000039d4a9f8,0x000000003d010000)
  from space 21824K, 49% used [0x000000003d010000,0x000000003daaca28,0x000000003e560000)
  to   space 21824K, 0% used [0x000000003e560000,0x000000003e560000,0x000000003fab0000)
 PSOldGen        total 349568K, used 0K [0x000000000a560000, 0x000000001fac0000, 0x0000000035010000)
  object space 349568K, 0% used [0x000000000a560000,0x000000000a560000,0x000000001fac0000)
 PSPermGen       total 22016K, used 21845K [0x0000000005160000, 0x00000000066e0000, 0x000000000a560000)
  object space 22016K, 99% used [0x0000000005160000,0x00000000066b5660,0x00000000066e0000)

Dynamic libraries:
0x0000000000400000 - 0x000000000042e000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\javaw.exe
0x0000000077720000 - 0x00000000778cc000 	C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll
0x00000000774a0000 - 0x00000000775bf000 	C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
0x000007fefdc40000 - 0x000007fefdcac000 	C:\Windows\system32\KERNELBASE.dll
0x000007fefef30000 - 0x000007feff00b000 	C:\Windows\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x000007feff370000 - 0x000007feff40f000 	C:\Windows\system32\msvcrt.dll
0x000007feff6f0000 - 0x000007feff70f000 	C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\sechost.dll
0x000007feff410000 - 0x000007feff53e000 	C:\Windows\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x0000000077040000 - 0x000000007713a000 	C:\Windows\system32\USER32.dll
0x000007feff920000 - 0x000007feff987000 	C:\Windows\system32\GDI32.dll
0x000007feff6e0000 - 0x000007feff6ee000 	C:\Windows\system32\LPK.dll
0x000007feff610000 - 0x000007feff6da000 	C:\Windows\system32\USP10.dll
0x000007feff5e0000 - 0x000007feff60e000 	C:\Windows\system32\IMM32.DLL
0x000007fefdfb0000 - 0x000007fefe0b9000 	C:\Windows\system32\MSCTF.dll
0x000000006d7f0000 - 0x000000006dec1000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\server\jvm.dll
0x000007fefbca0000 - 0x000007fefbcdb000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINMM.dll
0x000000006d760000 - 0x000000006d76e000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\verify.dll
0x000000006d3b0000 - 0x000000006d3d7000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\java.dll
0x000000006d310000 - 0x000000006d31a000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\hpi.dll
0x00000000778f0000 - 0x00000000778f7000 	C:\Windows\system32\PSAPI.DLL
0x000000006d7b0000 - 0x000000006d7c2000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\zip.dll
0x000000006d000000 - 0x000000006d1c3000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\awt.dll
0x000007fef7cd0000 - 0x000007fef7d40000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
0x000007feff710000 - 0x000007feff912000 	C:\Windows\system32\ole32.dll
0x000007fefe1a0000 - 0x000007fefef27000 	C:\Windows\system32\SHELL32.dll
0x000007feff250000 - 0x000007feff2c1000 	C:\Windows\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
0x000007fefc770000 - 0x000007fefc964000 	C:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7600.16661_none_fa62ad231704eab7\COMCTL32.dll
0x000007fefc160000 - 0x000007fefc178000 	C:\Windows\system32\DWMAPI.DLL
0x000007fefc590000 - 0x000007fefc5e6000 	C:\Windows\system32\uxtheme.dll
0x000007fef8090000 - 0x000007fef80a8000 	C:\Users\LEN~1\AppData\Local\Temp\TeamViewer\Version7\tv_x64.dll
0x000007fefdac0000 - 0x000007fefdacf000 	C:\Windows\system32\CRYPTBASE.dll
0x000000006d2a0000 - 0x000000006d306000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\fontmanager.dll
0x000000006d600000 - 0x000000006d617000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\net.dll
0x000007fefdf60000 - 0x000007fefdfad000 	C:\Windows\system32\WS2_32.dll
0x000007feff010000 - 0x000007feff018000 	C:\Windows\system32\NSI.dll
0x000007fefd3a0000 - 0x000007fefd3f4000 	C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
0x000007fefd620000 - 0x000007fefd627000 	C:\Windows\System32\wship6.dll
0x000000006d620000 - 0x000000006d62b000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\nio.dll
0x000007fefb330000 - 0x000007fefb345000 	C:\Windows\system32\NLAapi.dll
0x000007fefd230000 - 0x000007fefd28b000 	C:\Windows\system32\DNSAPI.dll
0x000007fef8050000 - 0x000007fef805b000 	C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll
0x000007fef8030000 - 0x000007fef8045000 	C:\Windows\system32\napinsp.dll
0x000007fef8010000 - 0x000007fef8029000 	C:\Windows\system32\pnrpnsp.dll
0x000007fef9000000 - 0x000007fef902e000 	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL
0x000007fefb160000 - 0x000007fefb187000 	C:\Windows\system32\IPHLPAPI.DLL
0x000007fefb150000 - 0x000007fefb15b000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINNSI.DLL
0x000007fefafe0000 - 0x000007fefb033000 	C:\Windows\System32\fwpuclnt.dll
0x000007fef8ff0000 - 0x000007fef8ff8000 	C:\Windows\system32\rasadhlp.dll
0x000007fefcd80000 - 0x000007fefcd87000 	C:\Windows\System32\wshtcpip.dll
0x000007fefd400000 - 0x000007fefd417000 	C:\Windows\system32\CRYPTSP.dll
0x000007fefd110000 - 0x000007fefd157000 	C:\Windows\system32\rsaenh.dll
0x000007fefce80000 - 0x000007fefce9e000 	C:\Windows\system32\USERENV.dll
0x000007fefdb90000 - 0x000007fefdb9f000 	C:\Windows\system32\profapi.dll
0x000007fefe0c0000 - 0x000007fefe197000 	C:\Windows\system32\OLEAUT32.DLL
0x0000000180000000 - 0x0000000180048000 	C:\Users\León\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\bin\natives\lwjgl64.dll
0x000007feed120000 - 0x000007feed23d000 	C:\Windows\system32\OPENGL32.dll
0x000007fefc740000 - 0x000007fefc76d000 	C:\Windows\system32\GLU32.dll
0x000007feed020000 - 0x000007feed111000 	C:\Windows\system32\DDRAW.dll
0x000007fefb650000 - 0x000007fefb658000 	C:\Windows\system32\DCIMAN32.dll
0x000007feff070000 - 0x000007feff247000 	C:\Windows\system32\SETUPAPI.dll
0x000007fefde40000 - 0x000007fefde76000 	C:\Windows\system32\CFGMGR32.dll
0x000007fefde20000 - 0x000007fefde3a000 	C:\Windows\system32\DEVOBJ.dll
0x000007fefccb0000 - 0x000007fefccbc000 	C:\Windows\system32\VERSION.dll
0x000000006d3f0000 - 0x000000006d3f7000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jawt.dll
0x000007fefb640000 - 0x000007fefb648000 	C:\Windows\system32\atig6pxx.dll
0x000000004ff70000 - 0x000000005123c000 	C:\Windows\system32\ig4icd64.dll
0x000007fefb630000 - 0x000007fefb63c000 	C:\Windows\system32\atig6txx.dll
0x0000000071670000 - 0x0000000071714000 	C:\Windows\system32\aticfx64.dll

VM Arguments:
jvm_args: -Xms512m -Xmx1024m 
java_command: C:\Users\<Benutzername>\Desktop\Minecraft(1).exe
Launcher Type: SUN_STANDARD

Environment Variables:
PATH=C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD APP\bin\x86_64;C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD APP\bin\x86;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Shared;C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static;C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin
USERNAME=León
OS=Windows_NT
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 5, GenuineIntel



---------------  S Y S T E M  ---------------

OS: Windows 7 Build 7600 

CPU:total 4 (8 cores per cpu, 2 threads per core) family 6 model 37 stepping 5, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1, sse4.2, popcnt, ht

Memory: 4k page, physical 3987312k(2352764k free), swap 7972724k(5566448k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (17.1-b03) for windows-amd64 JRE (1.6.0_22-b04), built on Sep 15 2010 00:45:56 by "java_re" with MS VC++ 8.0 (VS2005)

time: Sat Nov 17 19:43:37 2012
elapsed time: 71 seconds
```

Was kann ich machen, damit es wieder funktioniert ?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
newliontheking


----------



## Gast2 (18. Nov 2012)

Es scheint ein Problem mit "aticfx64.dll" zu geben. Das wird wohl dein Grafikkartentreiber sein. Aktualisier den mal oder probier eine Neuinstallation.


----------



## Marco13 (18. Nov 2012)

Ja, Websuchen nach sowas wie 
minecraft access violation nChoosePixelFormat
führen schnell z.B. zu 
hs_err_pid#### again. - Minecraft Forum
vielleicht hilft einer dieser (oder ähnliche) Beiträge schon weiter.


----------



## trääät (18. Nov 2012)

wieder mal ein wunderschönes beispiel ...

1) MINECRAFT-Fragen gehören hier NICHT hin
2) schon mal selbst google bemüht ?
3) MC auf Note-/Netbook ? schon mal hinweis von Mojang gelesen : kann probleme mit treibern und grakas an sich auslösen wenn in-kompatibel ...
4) Java 6 ? schon mal update auf Java 7 versucht ? gerade bei MODs kommt es heute immer mehr vor das entwickler Java 7 nutzen ...
5) gibt es dieses und ähnliche themen im gesamten netz geschätze aber-millionen mal ...


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Nov 2012)

trääät hat gesagt.:


> wieder mal ein wunderschönes beispiel ...
> 
> 1) MINECRAFT-Fragen gehören hier NICHT hin


Unsinn, das ist keine Minecraft-Frage. :bloed: Es wird eine Error-Datei von der Java-VM erzeugt und der Benutzer möchte wissen, warum und was er dagegen machen kann.
Nur weil in der Fehlermeldung etwas von Minecraft zu lesen ist, ist es doch keine Minecraft-Frage... :bahnhof:

Das Problem ist hier das Zusammenspiel der Java-VM mit dem ATI-Grafikkartentreiber.
Beides sollte auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht werden. Fertig.


----------



## newliontheking (1. Dez 2012)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten ! 

Das Problem ist allerdings, dass ich Java 7 Update 9 installiert habe und mein Grafiktreiber auf dem aktuellsten Stand ist. Eine Neuinstallation des Grafiktreibers hat auch nichts geholfen... :noe:


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Dez 2012)

In der obigen Fehlermeldung wird aber Java 6 angegeben.


> JRE version: 6.0_22-b04



Zeigst du bitte mal die aktuelle Fehlermeldung?


----------



## newliontheking (1. Dez 2012)

Hier die neuere Meldung:

```
#
# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x6a8564d0, pid=3728, tid=856
#
# JRE version: 7.0_09-b05
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (23.5-b02 mixed mode windows-x86 )
# Problematic frame:
# C  [aticfx32.dll+0x264d0]  OpenAdapter+0x78e0
#
# Failed to write core dump. Minidumps are not enabled by default on client versions of Windows
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   http://bugreport.sun.com/bugreport/crash.jsp
# The crash happened outside the Java Virtual Machine in native code.
# See problematic frame for where to report the bug.
#

---------------  T H R E A D  ---------------

Current thread (0x4b563800):  JavaThread "Minecraft main thread" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=856, stack(0x4da60000,0x4dab0000)]

siginfo: ExceptionCode=0xc0000005, reading address 0x00000168

Registers:
EAX=0x00000001, EBX=0x4daaeeac, ECX=0x00000000, EDX=0x00000000
ESP=0x4daae4b0, EBP=0x4daaee38, ESI=0x4cc707d0, EDI=0x4daaeeac
EIP=0x6a8564d0, EFLAGS=0x00010246

Top of Stack: (sp=0x4daae4b0)
0x4daae4b0:   0027ab50 00000000 02840284 40000140
0x4daae4c0:   00000000 4daae4d0 00000960 40000140
0x4daae4d0:   00020000 00000001 00000001 00008086
0x4daae4e0:   00000000 00000046 00000000 00000000
0x4daae4f0:   00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001
0x4daae500:   00000000 00000000 00000000 0052005c
0x4daae510:   00670065 00730069 00720074 005c0079
0x4daae520:   0061004d 00680063 006e0069 005c0065 

Instructions: (pc=0x6a8564d0)
0x6a8564b0:   60 09 00 00 e8 b7 2d 00 00 b8 01 00 00 00 39 46
0x6a8564c0:   18 74 16 39 46 14 74 05 39 46 0c 75 29 8b 56 24
0x6a8564d0:   83 ba 68 01 00 00 00 75 1d 57 ff 15 cc 00 8b 6a
0x6a8564e0:   5f 5e 8b 8c 24 7c 09 00 00 33 cc e8 9e 5e 01 00 


Register to memory mapping:

EAX=0x00000001 is an unknown value
EBX=0x4daaeeac is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x4b563800
ECX=0x00000000 is an unknown value
EDX=0x00000000 is an unknown value
ESP=0x4daae4b0 is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x4b563800
EBP=0x4daaee38 is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x4b563800
ESI=0x4cc707d0 is an unknown value
EDI=0x4daaeeac is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x4b563800


Stack: [0x4da60000,0x4dab0000],  sp=0x4daae4b0,  free space=313k
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
C  [aticfx32.dll+0x264d0]  OpenAdapter+0x78e0
C  [atigktxx.dll+0x3b76]  XopQueryAdaptersOgl+0xc32
C  [atigktxx.dll+0x4346]  XopQueryAdaptersOgl+0x1402
C  [atigktxx.dll+0x1ee7]  GetD3DKMTProcAddress+0xc15

Java frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code)
j  org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsPeerInfo.nChoosePixelFormat(JIILorg/lwjgl/opengl/PixelFormat;Ljava/nio/IntBuffer;ZZZZ)I+0
j  org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsPeerInfo.choosePixelFormat(JIILorg/lwjgl/opengl/PixelFormat;Ljava/nio/IntBuffer;ZZZZ)I+15
j  org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsDisplay.createWindow(Lorg/lwjgl/opengl/DisplayMode;Ljava/awt/Canvas;II)V+176
j  org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.createWindow()V+68
j  org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Lorg/lwjgl/opengl/PixelFormat;Lorg/lwjgl/opengl/Drawable;Lorg/lwjgl/opengl/ContextAttribs;)V+63
j  org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Lorg/lwjgl/opengl/PixelFormat;)V+9
j  net.minecraft.client.Minecraft.a()V+174
j  net.minecraft.client.Minecraft.run()V+6
j  java.lang.Thread.run()V+11
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub

---------------  P R O C E S S  ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
=>0x4b563800 JavaThread "Minecraft main thread" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=856, stack(0x4da60000,0x4dab0000)]
  0x4b563400 JavaThread "Timer hack thread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1044, stack(0x4d950000,0x4d9a0000)]
  0x4b562c00 JavaThread "Snooper Timer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4788, stack(0x4d840000,0x4d890000)]
  0x01dab000 JavaThread "DestroyJavaVM" [_thread_blocked, id=2512, stack(0x01f20000,0x01f70000)]
  0x4b3c0c00 JavaThread "Keep-Alive-Timer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3608, stack(0x4bfb0000,0x4c000000)]
  0x4b312800 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-0" [_thread_blocked, id=3960, stack(0x4bcb0000,0x4bd00000)]
  0x4b2da000 JavaThread "TimerQueue" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4908, stack(0x4bb60000,0x4bbb0000)]
  0x4b30a000 JavaThread "SwingWorker-pool-1-thread-1" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4608, stack(0x4b930000,0x4b980000)]
  0x4a3d1800 JavaThread "AWT-Windows" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=1652, stack(0x4a950000,0x4a9a0000)]
  0x4a3d0800 JavaThread "AWT-Shutdown" [_thread_blocked, id=4316, stack(0x4abf0000,0x4ac40000)]
  0x4a3ce000 JavaThread "Java2D Disposer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4668, stack(0x4ab20000,0x4ab70000)]
  0x4a26e400 JavaThread "Service Thread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2788, stack(0x4a550000,0x4a5a0000)]
  0x4a268c00 JavaThread "C1 CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4048, stack(0x4a900000,0x4a950000)]
  0x4a267400 JavaThread "Attach Listener" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4264, stack(0x4a710000,0x4a760000)]
  0x4a264400 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4256, stack(0x4a640000,0x4a690000)]
  0x4a20ec00 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2216, stack(0x4a5f0000,0x4a640000)]
  0x4a20a000 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2340, stack(0x4a6a0000,0x4a6f0000)]

Other Threads:
  0x4a203800 VMThread [stack: 0x01e90000,0x01ee0000] [id=3332]
  0x4a28d000 WatcherThread [stack: 0x4aab0000,0x4ab00000] [id=4804]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap
 def new generation   total 157248K, used 100265K [0x04070000, 0x0eb10000, 0x195c0000)
  eden space 139776K,  71% used [0x04070000, 0x0a25a5a0, 0x0c8f0000)
  from space 17472K,   0% used [0x0c8f0000, 0x0c8f0000, 0x0da00000)
  to   space 17472K,   0% used [0x0da00000, 0x0da00000, 0x0eb10000)
 tenured generation   total 349568K, used 0K [0x195c0000, 0x2eb20000, 0x44070000)
   the space 349568K,   0% used [0x195c0000, 0x195c0000, 0x195c0200, 0x2eb20000)
 compacting perm gen  total 12544K, used 12357K [0x44070000, 0x44cb0000, 0x48070000)
   the space 12544K,  98% used [0x44070000, 0x44c81580, 0x44c81600, 0x44cb0000)
No shared spaces configured.

Card table byte_map: [0x49e70000,0x4a0a0000] byte_map_base: 0x49e4fc80

Polling page: 0x000a0000

Code Cache  [0x02070000, 0x02298000, 0x04070000)
 total_blobs=1329 nmethods=1054 adapters=208 free_code_cache=30588Kb largest_free_block=31322560

Compilation events (10 events):
Event: 14.638 Thread 0x4a268c00 1045             java.lang.String::concat (47 bytes)
Event: 14.638 Thread 0x4a268c00 nmethod 1045 0x0228f688 code [0x0228f7b0, 0x0228fa28]
Event: 14.638 Thread 0x4a268c00 1046             java.lang.String::getChars (16 bytes)
Event: 14.638 Thread 0x4a268c00 nmethod 1046 0x0228fc08 code [0x0228fd10, 0x0228fdfc]
Event: 14.705 Thread 0x4a268c00 1047             java.net.URLClassLoader$1::<init> (15 bytes)
Event: 14.705 Thread 0x4a268c00 nmethod 1047 0x022902c8 code [0x022903c0, 0x02290460]
Event: 14.705 Thread 0x4a268c00 1049             java.net.URLClassLoader$1::run (5 bytes)
Event: 14.705 Thread 0x4a268c00 nmethod 1049 0x022904c8 code [0x022905c0, 0x0229064c]
Event: 14.705 Thread 0x4a268c00 1050   !         java.net.URLClassLoader$1::run (73 bytes)
Event: 14.706 Thread 0x4a268c00 nmethod 1050 0x022906c8 code [0x02290810, 0x02290a48]

GC Heap History (0 events):
No events

Deoptimization events (0 events):
No events

Internal exceptions (10 events):
Event: 14.726 Thread 0x4b563800 Threw 0x0a015698 at C:\jdk7u1_32P\jdk7u9_3984_new\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 14.727 Thread 0x4b563800 Threw 0x0a015b30 at C:\jdk7u1_32P\jdk7u9_3984_new\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 14.727 Thread 0x4b563800 Threw 0x0a019228 at C:\jdk7u1_32P\jdk7u9_3984_new\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 14.727 Thread 0x4b563800 Threw 0x0a0196d8 at C:\jdk7u1_32P\jdk7u9_3984_new\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 14.790 Thread 0x4b563800 Threw 0x0a01c3a0 at C:\jdk7u1_32P\jdk7u9_3984_new\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 14.790 Thread 0x4b563800 Threw 0x0a01c7c8 at C:\jdk7u1_32P\jdk7u9_3984_new\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 14.792 Thread 0x4b563800 Threw 0x0a020058 at C:\jdk7u1_32P\jdk7u9_3984_new\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 14.792 Thread 0x4b563800 Threw 0x0a020498 at C:\jdk7u1_32P\jdk7u9_3984_new\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 14.793 Thread 0x4b563800 Threw 0x0a022e50 at C:\jdk7u1_32P\jdk7u9_3984_new\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 14.793 Thread 0x4b563800 Threw 0x0a023240 at C:\jdk7u1_32P\jdk7u9_3984_new\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166

Events (10 events):
Event: 14.792 loading class 0x4b584250
Event: 14.792 loading class 0x4b584250 done
Event: 14.793 loading class 0x4b637918
Event: 14.793 loading class 0x4b637918 done
Event: 15.330 Executing VM operation: RevokeBias
Event: 15.331 Executing VM operation: RevokeBias done
Event: 15.331 Thread 0x4b41d000 Thread exited: 0x4b41d000
Event: 15.360 Executing VM operation: RevokeBias
Event: 15.360 Executing VM operation: RevokeBias done
Event: 15.360 Thread 0x4b41d800 Thread exited: 0x4b41d800


Dynamic libraries:
0x002a0000 - 0x002cf000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe
0x774c0000 - 0x77640000 	C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
0x75690000 - 0x757a0000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
0x754c0000 - 0x75507000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\KERNELBASE.dll
0x74d80000 - 0x74e20000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\ADVAPI32.dll
0x75300000 - 0x753ac000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\msvcrt.dll
0x74c60000 - 0x74c79000 	C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sechost.dll
0x74e80000 - 0x74f70000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\RPCRT4.dll
0x74ba0000 - 0x74c00000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\SspiCli.dll
0x74b90000 - 0x74b9c000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\CRYPTBASE.dll
0x764c0000 - 0x765c0000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\USER32.dll
0x769b0000 - 0x76a40000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\GDI32.dll
0x752f0000 - 0x752fa000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\LPK.dll
0x76a40000 - 0x76add000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\USP10.dll
0x73660000 - 0x737fe000 	C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7600.16661_none_420fe3fa2b8113bd\COMCTL32.dll
0x74e20000 - 0x74e77000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\SHLWAPI.dll
0x76950000 - 0x769b0000 	C:\Windows\system32\IMM32.DLL
0x74cb0000 - 0x74d7c000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\MSCTF.dll
0x6f1d0000 - 0x6f28e000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\msvcr100.dll
0x6e780000 - 0x6eacd000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\client\jvm.dll
0x739b0000 - 0x739b7000 	C:\Windows\system32\WSOCK32.dll
0x757a0000 - 0x757d5000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\WS2_32.dll
0x77490000 - 0x77496000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\NSI.dll
0x719a0000 - 0x719d2000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINMM.dll
0x752e0000 - 0x752e5000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\PSAPI.DLL
0x6f1c0000 - 0x6f1cc000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\verify.dll
0x6f1a0000 - 0x6f1c0000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\java.dll
0x6f0d0000 - 0x6f0e3000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\zip.dll
0x6eea0000 - 0x6efe2000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\awt.dll
0x76430000 - 0x764bf000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\OLEAUT32.dll
0x75180000 - 0x752dc000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\ole32.dll
0x74910000 - 0x74990000 	C:\Windows\system32\uxtheme.dll
0x74a80000 - 0x74a93000 	C:\Windows\system32\dwmapi.dll
0x757e0000 - 0x76429000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\SHELL32.dll
0x6f0a0000 - 0x6f0ca000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\fontmanager.dll
0x6f080000 - 0x6f094000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\net.dll
0x71ac0000 - 0x71afc000 	C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
0x71aa0000 - 0x71aa6000 	C:\Windows\System32\wship6.dll
0x6f290000 - 0x6f29f000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\nio.dll
0x73a70000 - 0x73a86000 	C:\Windows\system32\CRYPTSP.dll
0x71b30000 - 0x71b40000 	C:\Windows\system32\NLAapi.dll
0x73d80000 - 0x73dc4000 	C:\Windows\system32\DNSAPI.dll
0x6fac0000 - 0x6fac8000 	C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll
0x6fa50000 - 0x6fa60000 	C:\Windows\system32\napinsp.dll
0x73800000 - 0x7383b000 	C:\Windows\system32\rsaenh.dll
0x6fa30000 - 0x6fa42000 	C:\Windows\system32\pnrpnsp.dll
0x6f2e0000 - 0x6f307000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL
0x738b0000 - 0x738c7000 	C:\Windows\system32\USERENV.dll
0x73f70000 - 0x73f7b000 	C:\Windows\system32\profapi.dll
0x73dd0000 - 0x73dec000 	C:\Windows\system32\IPHLPAPI.DLL
0x73e00000 - 0x73e07000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINNSI.DLL
0x738d0000 - 0x73908000 	C:\Windows\System32\fwpuclnt.dll
0x71b60000 - 0x71b66000 	C:\Windows\system32\rasadhlp.dll
0x71ab0000 - 0x71ab5000 	C:\Windows\System32\wshtcpip.dll
0x6f060000 - 0x6f080000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\sunec.dll
0x6ee60000 - 0x6ee91000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\t2k.dll
0x768a0000 - 0x76923000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\CLBCatQ.DLL
0x6bc00000 - 0x6bcfb000 	C:\Windows\system32\WindowsCodecs.dll
0x71d70000 - 0x71dbb000 	C:\Windows\system32\apphelp.dll
0x6a7b0000 - 0x6a7e1000 	C:\Windows\system32\EhStorShell.dll
0x74fd0000 - 0x7516d000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\SETUPAPI.dll
0x74f70000 - 0x74f97000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\CFGMGR32.dll
0x76930000 - 0x76942000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\DEVOBJ.dll
0x71c70000 - 0x71d65000 	C:\Windows\system32\PROPSYS.dll
0x6e040000 - 0x6e0af000 	C:\Windows\system32\ntshrui.dll
0x71a30000 - 0x71a49000 	C:\Windows\system32\srvcli.dll
0x71a20000 - 0x71a2b000 	C:\Windows\system32\cscapi.dll
0x71a10000 - 0x71a1a000 	C:\Windows\system32\slc.dll
0x6f0f0000 - 0x6f0f9000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\sunmscapi.dll
0x75570000 - 0x7568e000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\CRYPT32.dll
0x74c00000 - 0x74c0c000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\MSASN1.dll
0x4d7c0000 - 0x4d82b000 	C:\Users\León\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\bin\natives\lwjgl.dll
0x6ed90000 - 0x6ee58000 	C:\Windows\system32\OPENGL32.dll
0x6f030000 - 0x6f052000 	C:\Windows\system32\GLU32.dll
0x65c90000 - 0x65d77000 	C:\Windows\system32\DDRAW.dll
0x6f020000 - 0x6f026000 	C:\Windows\system32\DCIMAN32.dll
0x74760000 - 0x74769000 	C:\Windows\system32\VERSION.dll
0x6f010000 - 0x6f016000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\jawt.dll
0x6f000000 - 0x6f007000 	C:\Windows\system32\atiglpxx.dll
0x4dab0000 - 0x4e86c000 	C:\Windows\system32\ig4icd32.dll
0x6eff0000 - 0x6effa000 	C:\Windows\system32\atigktxx.dll
0x6a830000 - 0x6a8bc000 	C:\Windows\system32\aticfx32.dll
0x73b50000 - 0x73c3b000 	C:\Windows\system32\dbghelp.dll

VM Arguments:
jvm_args: -Xms512m -Xmx1024m 
java_command: C:\Users\León\Desktop\Minecraft(1).exe
Launcher Type: SUN_STANDARD

Environment Variables:
PATH=C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Shared;C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static;C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin
USERNAME=León
OS=Windows_NT
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 5, GenuineIntel



---------------  S Y S T E M  ---------------

OS: Windows 7 , 64 bit Build 7600 

CPU:total 4 (2 cores per cpu, 2 threads per core) family 6 model 37 stepping 5, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1, sse4.2, popcnt, ht, tsc, tscinvbit

Memory: 4k page, physical 3987312k(2095936k free), swap 7972724k(5433196k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (23.5-b02) for windows-x86 JRE (1.7.0_09-b05), built on Sep 24 2012 22:01:33 by "java_re" with unknown MS VC++:1600

time: Sat Dec 01 21:24:17 2012
elapsed time: 15 seconds
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Dez 2012)

OK, jetzt ist die 32Bit-Version der Datei betroffen.
Wo genau liegen die beiden Dateien im System?

[EDIT]Übrigens gibts in einem Minecraft-Forum bereits einen Thread.
Vielleicht hilft er dir: hs_err_pid#### again. - Minecraft Forum[/EDIT]


----------



## MichaProgs (23. Mai 2017)

Der Thread ist zwar schon ein paar Jahre älter, aber scheinbar dennoch aktuell, da ich den selben bzw. ähnlichen Fehler hatte. 

In einigen Foren wurde empfohlen den Grafiktreiber zu aktualisieren, was bei mir leider nicht zum Erfolg führte (aber evtl. hilft es bei anderen).
Was bei mir der Grund zu sein schien ist MSI Afterburner bzw. Riva-Tuner. Wenn die Programme beendet sind, funktioniert alles wie gehabt.

Gruß
Micha


----------

